# How many sides to one story?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Who let the thugs out? An Ahram Online Investigation - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

the question is, can they re establish law and order?

Can someone also tell me what the gun laws are here. There seems to be a lot of guns around, is it going to get as bad as yemen with men carrying AK47?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Guns ! If some one here has a gun, can I borrow it for a minute? Cos this morning,for the third time in two weeks, I have been threaten (for no apparent reason) by a gang of angry baladi dogs in the Canal street when bringing my kids to school. If it wasn't for a brave man that rushed to scare them away, I think we would have been hurt!

I'm sorry, I generally love dogs, but not when they are trying to attack us at 7.30am! They are a danger! 
(by the way, if I woke up some Maadi residents by screaming HELP HELP! and running with my kids and three dogs chasing behind, apologies) . 

Is it just me being terribly unlucky or is it Egypt a truly dangerous place to have children?: I mean.. when we aren't run over by a car, we have gun batlles and revolutions in our doorstep, or we are being chased by stray and probably rabid dogs. I have to say that the two previous years in Cairo, we have been absolutely fine, but third year unlucky, it just seems that disaster is ready to strike at us at every turn. 

Rant over. Sorry.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Gotta agree, the situation has changed. There is danger around every corner now it seems.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Guns ! If some one here has a gun, can I borrow it for a minute? Cos this morning,for the third time in two weeks, I have been threaten (for no apparent reason) by a gang of angry baladi dogs in the Canal street when bringing my kids to school. If it wasn't for a brave man that rushed to scare them away, I think we would have been hurt!
> 
> I'm sorry, *I generally love dogs*, but not when they are trying to attack us at 7.30am! They are a danger!
> (by the way, if I woke up some Maadi residents by screaming HELP HELP! and *running* with my kids and three dogs chasing behind, apologies) .
> ...



I know it would be really rude to say that I laughed when I read this post, but I did laugh only cause it reminded me of an "incident" I personally had few years ago LOL!!!

But just wanted to correct you on 2 points you mentioned:

First, it got nothing to do with loving/hating dogs, the "baladi" dogs aren't even dogs!

Second, no matter how scared you (Or your babies) are, NEVER run when the situation involves a "baladi" dog!!! You'd just drive them mad and they'd "call" for more of their "friends" for "backup"!!!

And I'm sorry about your bad luck!! Hope things get better for you all soon


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> I know it would be really rude to say that I laughed when I read this post, but I did laugh only cause it reminded me of an "incident" I personally had few years ago LOL!!!
> 
> But just wanted to correct you on 2 points you mentioned:
> 
> ...


These are no dogs? Geez, whatever these god's creatures are, I am terrified of them... I think they smell my fear, and inevitably bark at me for that reason whenever I am unfortunate enough to cross their path. 
No running. Got it, Will try to remember that next time. In the mean time...can I borrow a gun? there seem to plenty around... 

Anytways :focus: As for the thugs, I was under the impression that it was the regime's attempt to scare everyone into staying off the streets. 
My friend lives right across the police station in Maadi, and she was shocked beyond belief at what she saw that friday nigh, the police were really brutal and violent to the protesters. They were eight bodies, according to her bawaab.

Edit: when I say I love dogs, I mean the kind of well behaved sweet things like golden retrievers or poddles or labradors. Not those scary beasts.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> These are no dogs? Geez, whatever these god's creatures are, I am terrified of them... I think they smell my fear, and inevitably bark at me for that reason whenever I am unfortunate enough to cross their path.
> No running. Got it, Will try to remember that next time. In the mean time...can I borrow a gun? there seem to plenty around...
> 
> Anytways :focus: As for the thugs, I was under the impression that it was the regime's attempt to scare everyone into staying off the streets.
> ...


There's nobody policing the police, so like the kid in the sweetie factory, better get as much in as you can before the adults come back.
Yes but people here can be brutal, have you seen taxi drivers micro bus drivers and Evan woman when they get going, there's blood every were.
But at some point this has got to stop, the question is when, and will it go back to being out of site behind locked doors like before!


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

I said to a group of friends on the Friday that the big trouble kicked off, and the riot police left the streets, that things will not settle down until the police are
back on the streets behaving like policemen as WE know it....
In other words, not only upholding the law, but also obeying it......


----------

